# How many fleas before you worry?



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

With the mild winter we had here in Texas, it's been a horrible year for bugs.

We have been finding 2 to 3 fleas on pixel per week, generally after a walk. She is on frontline plus, and in between her monthly doses of that (at least a week apart) we have tried a flea spray as well. Neither the boyfriend nor I have had any flea bites so far.

Do I need to worry about fleas in my apartment? Like, at the "call the exterminator" level? I feel like if we had an inside flea problem the boyfriend and I would have bites and Pixel would have more on her. The ones we do find aren't super slow/dumb, but also not very jumpy, so I think the frontline is working.

On the other hand, she sometimes has them even without being outside for some time, and of course I'd like to find a lot fewer of them on her! She had flea allergy dermatitis, although she is on a regular daily steroid to control it.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Frontline plus is like Revolution, right, kills the adult fleas and also breaks the life cycle (makes it so that eggs can't hatch or larvae never develop, or whatever)? It should be fine, because any flea eggs that fall off her into your home shouldn't hatch, and any adult fleas that bite her should die quickly. I've read that it's good to change up flea meds every once in a while because they can tend to become resistant if you always use the same kind. I find that Revolution works best for me right now.

(Fleas also seem to be really bad in a lot of places this year. I have had Crystal on Sentinel for ages, but it only sterilizes fleas, doesn't kill adults. I had a problem this summer with fleas living on and biting Crystal, and had to go back to Revolution.)


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

One because if I see one on my dogs here? there's something seriously wrong! LOL We dont have fleas here, as a rule


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm another one if I see a single flea...I freak. I use Advantix and luckily it's been great for keeping fleas at bay. I'm more freaked out about ticks than fleas. We live in New England...ground zero for Lyme disease (and other tick borne illnesses.)


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

MrsBoats said:


> I'm another one if I see a single flea...I freak. I use Advantix and luckily it's been great for keeping fleas at bay. I'm more freaked out about ticks than fleas. We live in New England...ground zero for Lyme disease (and other tick borne illnesses.)


I know how you feel. We're having a massive year for mosquitos...and West Nile.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We have west nile as well (all though not as bad as you guys) and Triple E. Yuck, thanks mother nature for making outside suck.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Weather has made this area also insect abundant .... including Lyme.  I am using Revolution and Frontline Plus this year. Poor Blu Boy has bad skin reactions to the topical meds .... so I have to watch him very carefully. He cannot have any. I have been spraying him with watered down Lemon juice when we are out ... sort of like watered down citronella.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

we where told by some of our reps at our clinic that frontline has been around for so long that its becoming less effective. however sometimes it seems when fleas are so bad its hard to control them no matter what, the product on the dog can kill them but they are continually jumping on the dog so there will always be some.
but you may consider switching to Vectra 3D. ( it also repels ) It is backed by a guarantee. as far as I know and I am not familiar with ALL of them but Frontline and Vectra 3D are the only ones I know of that are backed with a guarantee. however both companies will not back their product if not purchased from a vets office. Merial ( Frontline ) does not sell their product to be sold over the counter or online at certain websites our rep told us they do not support the selling of their product in this way because a lot of the medication is expired , stored in bad conditions and or a forged product. Those reasons can effect the effectiveness of the medication. this goes for heartworm meds too.

when battling Fleas also remember they are the main transmitters of tape worms so when flea season is over consider deworming your dog!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been finding a flea or two on Hamilton every now and then. He's on Frontline +. They're not very vigorous, so I think the Frontline is working to kill them, I just wish they'd repel them in the first place, but it doesn't kill unless they bite. Ham is out in the yard all the time, and goes to the park every day, and is around a lot of other dogs, so it's not a huge surprise. I think I'm going to switch him to Advantix soon -- he's just on the cusp of sizes and it's so expensive :\


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

1..

We had a flea problem last year..
Capstar for immediate flea relief...it works fast.
Advantix for protection against future fleas..


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Texas has been very bad this year. I've tried Frontline Plus... and I don't like it, b/c it doesn't seem to repel the fleas. However, even though my dog still has fleas, the house is NOT infested! So Frontline is killing the fleas, just not repelling them. Advantix II repels, but I haven't tried it. 

You might try diatomaceous earth, Orange oil, Sevin dust, or other things to also repel the fleas. ???


----------

